# Ballando Con Le Stelle 2022: da sabato 8 ottobre su Rai 1



## fabri47 (6 Ottobre 2022)

Riparte *Ballando Con Le Stelle*, con l'*edizione 2022*, sempre con la conduzione di *Milly Carlucci* affiancata da *Paolo Belli*.

Nel cast, tante presenze di spicco (*Iva Zanicchi, Gabriel Garko, Giampiero Mughini* e altri), ma anche volti che faranno discutere. Fucili puntati sull'attore *Enrico Montesano*, noto negli ultimi anni per le sue posizioni sul covid-19 contro il vaccino e green pass. Non mancheranno polemiche su un possibile "conflitto di interessi" per la presenza di *Lorenzo Biagiarelli, fidanzato di Selvaggia Lucarelli*, giudice del programma.

Ecco il cast completo della nuova edizione (tra parentesi i loro insegnanti di ballo), che partirà *sabato 8 ottobre*, *dalle 20:35*, su *Rai 1*: *Iva Zanicchi (Samuel Peron) , Dario Cassini (Lucrezia Lando), Gabriel Garko (Giada Lini), Enrico Montesano (Alessandra Tripoli), Paola Barale (Roly Maden), Marta Flavi (Simone Arena), Luisella Costamagna (Pasquale La Rocca), Giampiero Mughini (Veera Kinnunen), Rosanna Banfi (Simone Casula), Alex Di Giorgio (Moreno Porcu), Ema Stokholma (Angelo Madonia), Alessandro Egger (Tove Villfor) e Lorenzo Biagiarelli (Anastasija Kuz'mina).

Giuria *confermata con *Fabio Canino, Ivan Zazzaroni, Guillermo Mariotto, Carolyn Smith e Selvaggia Lucarelli*.

*Non ci sarà Roberta Bruzzone*, mentre è confermata la presenza del giornalista ex TG1 e oggi conduttore de La Vita in Diretta *Alberto Matano*, che farà da opinionista.

In tribuna confermata *Rossella Erra*, accompagnata dalle new-entry *Simone Di Pasquale e Sara Di Vaira*, i quali erano insegnanti di ballo della trasmissione nelle precedenti edizioni.


----------



## Hellscream (6 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Riparte *Ballando Con Le Stelle*, con l'*edizione 2022*, sempre con la conduzione di *Milly Carlucci* affiancata da *Paolo Belli*.
> 
> Nel cast, tante presenze di spicco (*Iva Zanicchi, Gabriel Garko, Giampiero Mughini* e altri), ma anche volti che faranno discutere. Fucili puntati sull'attore *Enrico Montesano*, noto negli ultimi anni per le sue posizioni sul covid-19 contro il vaccino e green pass. Non mancheranno polemiche su un possibile "conflitto di interessi" per la presenza di *Lorenzo Biagiarelli, fidanzato di Selvaggia Lucarelli*, giudice del programma.
> 
> ...


In rosso gli unici motivi per guardarlo.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Riparte *Ballando Con Le Stelle*, con l'*edizione 2022*, sempre con la conduzione di *Milly Carlucci* affiancata da *Paolo Belli*.
> 
> Nel cast, tante presenze di spicco (*Iva Zanicchi, Gabriel Garko, Giampiero Mughini* e altri), ma anche volti che faranno discutere. Fucili puntati sull'attore *Enrico Montesano*, noto negli ultimi anni per le sue posizioni sul covid-19 contro il vaccino e green pass. Non mancheranno polemiche su un possibile "conflitto di interessi" per la presenza di *Lorenzo Biagiarelli, fidanzato di Selvaggia Lucarelli*, giudice del programma.
> 
> ...


Parte tra 30 minuti.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Parte tra 30 minuti.


Interessato a vedere cosa farà Montesano. Se si "pentirà" di quello che ha detto, oppure rivendicherà le sue posizioni ed in tal caso sarà distrutto, al punto da far in modo che sarà eliminato nelle prime puntate. Da notare, comunque, che dopo che hanno vaccinato più persone possibili, ora non c'è più l'accanimento ed anche chi è andato contro torna ad essere invitato. Il gioco sporco è stato fatto, ora è in atto come dice Pregliasco una "pacificazione con una minoranza di irrecuperabili"  .


----------



## fabri47 (8 Ottobre 2022)

*Carlotta Mantovan ballerina per una notte.*


----------



## fabri47 (8 Ottobre 2022)

È in onda!


----------



## smallball (8 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Carlotta Mantovan ballerina per una notte.*


Nel ricordo di Frizzi


----------



## Hellscream (8 Ottobre 2022)

La Lando è proprio una figa fuori scala


----------



## fabri47 (8 Ottobre 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> La Lando è proprio una figa fuori scala


Se la gioca con la Tripoli. Però in questa edizione rischiano di essere oscurate tutte dalla Zanicchi  .


----------



## fabri47 (8 Ottobre 2022)

*Lucarelli in lacrime dopo l'esibizione del suo fidanzato Lorenzo Biagiarelli.*


----------



## fabri47 (8 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Lucarelli in lacrime dopo l'esibizione del suo fidanzato Lorenzo Biagiarelli.*


Vi siete commosso anche voi?


----------



## fabri47 (8 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Vi siete *commosso *anche voi?


commossi*


----------



## Hellscream (8 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Se la gioca con la Tripoli. Però in questa edizione rischiano di essere oscurate tutte dalla Zanicchi  .


LOL

Io chiedo solo di essere buttato in un letto con la Lando e la Kuzmina


----------



## Rudi84 (8 Ottobre 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> LOL
> 
> Io chiedo solo di essere buttato in un letto con la Lando e la Kuzmina


Propongo di riaprire l'angolo della gnocca e che qualcuno metta foto di queste 2


----------



## fabri47 (8 Ottobre 2022)

Anvedi Montesano, gli hanno dato la Tripoli. Chissà se la butteranno in caciara sul fatto che è un novax.


----------



## Hellscream (8 Ottobre 2022)

Rudi84 ha scritto:


> Propongo di riaprire l'angolo della gnocca e che qualcuno metta foto di queste 2


Qui non so se posso mettere le foto, ma ti basta una googolata veloce


----------



## fabri47 (8 Ottobre 2022)

Standing ovation per Montesano, Milly che dice di essere felice. Draghi boys e ultrà-green pass all'implosione totale!!!


----------



## fabri47 (8 Ottobre 2022)

Su Twitter molti in delirio contro Montesano. Intanto, i giudici lo stanno elogiando con Canino che ha detto che è il migliore e pure Selvaggia ha detto "con il ballo mi hai dimenticare le cose che hai detto negli ultimi due anni".


----------



## fabri47 (8 Ottobre 2022)

*40 punti per Montesano, attualmente con il miglior punteggio tra i ballerini che si sono esibiti.*


----------



## fabri47 (8 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *40 punti per Montesano, attualmente con il miglior punteggio tra i ballerini che si sono esibiti.*


----------



## fabri47 (8 Ottobre 2022)

Iva Zanicchi: spettacolo, sensualità e sesso a volontà  .


----------



## fabri47 (8 Ottobre 2022)

*Selvaggia Lucarelli a Iva Zanicchi: "A ballare sei stato un disastro".

Zanicchi alla Lucarelli: "Il tuo fidanzato mi corteggia come una mamma"

Ed ancora Iva, in merito al voto della Lucarelli: "Selvaggia, dammi il cacchio che vuoi".*


----------



## fabri47 (8 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Selvaggia Lucarelli a Iva Zanicchi: "A ballare sei stato un disastro".
> 
> Zanicchi alla Lucarelli: "Il tuo fidanzato mi corteggia come una mamma"
> 
> Ed ancora Iva, in merito al voto della Lucarelli: "Selvaggia, dammi il cacchio che vuoi".*


Uahahahahah. Ivona  .


----------



## fabri47 (8 Ottobre 2022)

*Ancora Iva: *_*"È dalle 9 che devo fare la pipì".*_


----------



## fabri47 (8 Ottobre 2022)

*Iva Zanicchi manda a cahare i giudici e li liquida con un "Grazie...grazie al ca...".*


----------



## fabri47 (8 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Iva Zanicchi manda a cahare i giudici e li liquida con un "Grazie...grazie al ca...".*


Ahahahahahahhahahahahahh. Milly non ce la fa più dalle risate. LOL.

Che donna!


----------



## fabri47 (8 Ottobre 2022)

*Costamagna 42 punti.*


----------



## fabri47 (9 Ottobre 2022)

Ma Garko ancora fa il finto etero? O balla con la donna per non far ingelosire il fidanzato?


----------



## fabri47 (9 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma Garko ancora fa il finto etero? O balla con la donna per non far ingelosire il fidanzato?


Alla fine la bacia in bocca. Ma non è che sta fingendo di fare il gay ora?


----------



## fabri47 (9 Ottobre 2022)

*Garko 44 punti.*


----------



## fabri47 (9 Ottobre 2022)

*Scoppia il caso Iva Zanicchi. Social in subbuglio. Alla cantante le sarebbe scappato un "tro*a" a Selvaggia Lucarelli, con il microfono che era ancora acceso. Del caso se ne è parlato anche in studio, dopo che giuria e conduttrice si sono accorti dell'indignazione social, ma in netto ritardo e senza fare nomi.*


----------



## Rudi84 (9 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Scoppia il caso Iva Zanicchi. Social in subbuglio. Alla cantante le sarebbe scappato un "tro*a" a Selvaggia Lucarelli, con il microfono che era ancora acceso. Del caso se ne è parlato anche in studio, dopo che giuria e conduttrice si sono accorti dell'indignazione social, ma in netto ritardo e senza fare nomi.*


Bè se mi spiegate come si fa a non insultare la lucarelli perchè non credo sia possibile restare calmi davanti a una simpaticona come lei


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Scoppia il caso Iva Zanicchi. Social in subbuglio. Alla cantante le sarebbe scappato un "tro*a" a Selvaggia Lucarelli, con il microfono che era ancora acceso. Del caso se ne è parlato anche in studio, dopo che giuria e conduttrice si sono accorti dell'indignazione social, ma in netto ritardo e senza fare nomi.*


L'ho visto per caso in diretta ahahhaha non si è capito bene perchè l'ha detto nell'orecchio al ballerino mentre si stavano abbracciando.
Comunque becera la Lucarelli a dare 0 a una signora di 82 anni!!! che ha comunque ballato e a quasi mezzanotte, ma si può fare così schifo?
E poi si mette a fare la gelosa col suo cuoco che ha fatto pena


----------



## fabri47 (9 Ottobre 2022)

*Dopo le scuse social, Iva Zanicchi tra poco andrà ospite dalla Fialdini per chiedere definitivamente scusa alla Lucarelli che interverrà telefonicamente.*


----------



## fabri47 (9 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Dopo le scuse social, Iva Zanicchi tra poco andrà ospite dalla Fialdini per chiedere definitivamente scusa alla Lucarelli che interverrà telefonicamente.*


Per chi è interessato, l'appuntamento è su Rai 1 tra qualche minuto.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Ottobre 2022)

Curiosamente, Iva Zanicchi disse le stesse esclamazioni alla Gabbia di Paragone una decina d'anni fa  . E, coincidenza, c'è pure Mughini in collegamento ed oggi sono entrambi concorrenti alla stessa edizione di Ballando.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Ottobre 2022)




----------



## Nomaduk (10 Ottobre 2022)

Ma che gli ha detto quella a montesano? Non trovo il video


----------



## fabri47 (10 Ottobre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Ma che gli ha detto quella a montesano? Non trovo il video


C'è la puntata intera su Raiplay. Comunque Selvaggia, prima lo ha un po' provocato dicendo che è lui quello adulto e vaccinato in quanto ha ballato bene e poi gli ha messo 7. Poi un'altra provocazione l'ha fatta con Iva Zanicchi dicendo "fosse stato un voto di simpatia avrei messo 10 a te e 0 a Montesano".


----------



## fabri47 (10 Ottobre 2022)




----------



## fabri47 (10 Ottobre 2022)

*Anche la Lega entra in campo in difesa della Zanicchi. L'europarlamentare ed ex sindaco di Cascina Susanna Ceccardi: "Una signora si mette in gioco a 82 anni ed è comunque un modello per tante persone. La vita è bella e si può vivere con spensieratezza a qualsiasi età. Io sto con Iva, donna verace e simpatica. Forza Aquila di Ligonchio.".

La risposta della Lucarelli: "L’europarlamentare leghista Ceccardi solidarizza con chi dá della tro*a a una donna. Poi dice perché la Lega ormai la votano giusto i parenti.".*


----------



## fabri47 (10 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Anche la Lega entra in campo in difesa della Zanicchi. L'europarlamentare ed ex sindaco di Cascina Susanna Ceccardi: "Una signora si mette in gioco a 82 anni ed è comunque un modello per tante persone. La vita è bella e si può vivere con spensieratezza a qualsiasi età. Io sto con Iva, donna verace e simpatica. Forza Aquila di Ligonchio.".
> 
> La risposta della Lucarelli: "L’europarlamentare leghista Ceccardi solidarizza con chi dá della tro*a a una donna. Poi dice perché la Lega ormai la votano giusto i parenti.".*


Che trash! Ma poi la Lega con tutti i problemi che ci stanno, si mette a parlare del programma? Ste cose succedono in ogni reality, perchè se non succedono non ci sono ascolti. Lungi da me prendere le parti della Lucarelli eh, anzi gli insulti pure per me se li merita  .


----------



## fabri47 (10 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Anche la Lega entra in campo in difesa della Zanicchi. L'europarlamentare ed ex sindaco di Cascina Susanna Ceccardi: "Una signora si mette in gioco a 82 anni ed è comunque un modello per tante persone. La vita è bella e si può vivere con spensieratezza a qualsiasi età. Io sto con Iva, donna verace e simpatica. Forza Aquila di Ligonchio.".
> 
> La risposta della Lucarelli: "L’europarlamentare leghista Ceccardi solidarizza con chi dá della tro*a a una donna. Poi dice perché la Lega ormai la votano giusto i parenti.".*


Il caso comunque sta diventando stra-mediatico. Anche qui prevedo un boom di visualizzazioni commenti come successo per l'ultimo Sanremo. Sabato tutti a guardare Ballando!


----------



## fabri47 (15 Ottobre 2022)

Stasera seconda puntata!


----------



## fabri47 (15 Ottobre 2022)

Ma la Kuzmina si vuole fare il fidanzato della Lucarelli? Quanta ambiguità nel filmato  . 

La Selvaggia, quindi, ha pianto per la gelosia l'altra volta.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Ottobre 2022)

*Mariotto shock alla Costamagna: "Da una giornalista è venuta fuori una Moana Pozzi".*


----------



## fabri47 (15 Ottobre 2022)

*C'è Iva Zanicchi!*


----------



## fabri47 (15 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *C'è Iva Zanicchi!*


Siamo a 4 vaffa in 4 secondi. LOL.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *C'è Iva Zanicchi!*


Il twerking finale! Che donna!


----------



## fabri47 (15 Ottobre 2022)

*Mariotto alla Zanicchi: "Da come muovi il piede, sei molto sexy".

Zanicchi: "Dopo questa puoi mettermi anche zero, non me ne frega niente",*


----------



## Hellscream (22 Ottobre 2022)

Madonna la Lando che statua di marmo....


----------



## fabri47 (23 Ottobre 2022)

La barzelletta di Iva sui 3 uccelli  .


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La barzelletta di Iva sui 3 uccelli  .


sentita prima anche io.    

troppo forte ivona, la numero 1 lì dentro.


----------



## sampapot (23 Ottobre 2022)

trasmissione per femmine di mezza età...o di terza età


----------



## fabri47 (29 Ottobre 2022)

Montesano spettacolare! Poi la presenza della Tripoli alza il livello in maniera mostruosa.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Ottobre 2022)

*Montesano conquista la pro-vax Lucarelli che afferma: "Già credevo ai vaccini, ma ora credo anche nei miracoli. Sei diventato uno dei miei concorrenti preferiti".*


----------



## fabri47 (29 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Montesano conquista la pro-vax Lucarelli che afferma: "Già credevo ai vaccini, ma ora credo anche nei miracoli. Sei diventato uno dei miei concorrenti preferiti".*


Draghi/Speranza boys in delirio!


----------



## fabri47 (29 Ottobre 2022)

*Montesano più votato attualmente con 48 punti. Tutti 10, eccetto la Lucarelli che gli ha dato 8.*


----------



## fabri47 (29 Ottobre 2022)

La signora Coriandoli ancora va in giro?


----------



## fabri47 (29 Ottobre 2022)

Iva da bollino rosso stasera


----------



## fabri47 (30 Ottobre 2022)




----------



## fabri47 (30 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


>


Ma non è bellissima?


----------



## fabri47 (30 Ottobre 2022)

*Iva Zanicchi shock! Dopo essersi presa i 31 punti dalla giuria, racconta barzelletta sporca che parla di due signore venete di cui una di queste alla fine dice "Sai cos'è il pene? E' una specie di c...o mollo!". Milly e giuria in imbarazzo totale non trattengono le risate. Iva, prima dell'esibizione, aveva affermato di voler raccontare una barzelletta "pulita" in quanto c'erano la figlia e la nipote in platea, ma non è stato così.*


----------



## fabri47 (30 Ottobre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Iva Zanicchi shock! Dopo essersi presa i 31 punti dalla giuria, racconta barzelletta sporca che parla di due signore venete di cui una di queste alla fine dice "Sai cos'è il pene? E' una specie di c...o mollo!". Milly e giuria in imbarazzo totale non trattengono le risate. Iva, prima dell'esibizione, aveva affermato di voler raccontare una barzelletta "pulita" in quanto c'erano la figlia e la nipote in platea, ma non è stato così.*


Raga, se non avete visto, cercate in tutti i modi di recuperare il pezzo dall'inizio alla fine. Storia della tv!  .


----------



## fabri47 (30 Ottobre 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586483877597806593


----------



## fabri47 (3 Novembre 2022)

*Wanda Nara ballerina per una notte questo sabato.*


----------



## Swaitak (3 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Wanda Nara ballerina per una notte questo sabato.*


avvertimi se si concia così


----------



## fabri47 (5 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Wanda Nara ballerina per una notte questo sabato.*


Ora in onda!


----------



## Hellscream (5 Novembre 2022)

Vestito sobrio per la signora Bocchi.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Wanda Nara ballerina per una notte questo sabato.*


Superlativa!


----------



## fabri47 (12 Novembre 2022)

*Iva Zanicchi dopo aver raccontato la barzelletta 'pulita' risponde a Selvaggia Lucarelli del perchè racconta barzellette sul sesso: "Per me è il sesso è fondamentale".**
*
*E dice al pubblico:*_* "Fatemi passare che la prossima settimana racconto la barzelletta sporca*"._


----------



## DavidGoffin (13 Novembre 2022)

Nuovo caso Montesano a Ballando, durante il video che precede l'esibizione e mostra gli allenamenti durante la settimana si vede Enrico ballare con la maglietta nera della X mas con simbolo davanti e la scritta dietro "memento audere semper"
Ieri non se ne è accorto nessuno nemmeno la cagacaz ehm l'attenta Lucarelli che oggi non si fa mancare le polemiche ma che le viene giustamente fatto notare che avrebbe dovuto tirarlo fuori ieri dato che era un video registrato e tutti l'hanno visto allenarli in palestra così vestito.
La Rai potrebbe prendere provvedimenti perchè accostato a neofascismo, ovviamente La Repubblica si bagna con queste cose


----------



## fabri47 (13 Novembre 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Nuovo caso Montesano a Ballando, durante il video che precede l'esibizione e mostra gli allenamenti durante la settimana si vede Enrico ballare con la maglietta nera della X mas con simbolo davanti e la scritta dietro "memento audere semper"
> Ieri non se ne è accorto nessuno nemmeno la cagacaz ehm l'attenta Lucarelli che oggi non si fa mancare le polemiche ma che le viene giustamente fatto notare che avrebbe dovuto tirarlo fuori ieri dato che era un video registrato e tutti l'hanno visto allenarli in palestra così vestito.
> La Rai potrebbe prendere provvedimenti perchè accostato a neofascismo, ovviamente La Repubblica si bagna con queste cose


Lui poteva evitarsela sta cosa, però è chiaro che Montesano non l'avrebbero mai fatto vincere. Già è tanto che l'abbiano fatto partecipare.


----------



## DavidGoffin (13 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Lui poteva evitarsela sta cosa, però è chiaro che Montesano non l'avrebbero mai fatto vincere. Già è tanto che l'abbiano fatto partecipare.


Che io sappia vincono sempre quelli veramente più bravi e quindi giovani, lui più di tanto non può fare anche se lo fa bene essendo del settore diciamo. Bè ma lo fanno partecipare anche per la polemica novax sicuro e attirare pubblico e scontro Lucarelli ovviamente  
Per quel poco che vedo stanno favorendo in modo scandaloso l'uomo alfa Garko, già è bravo di suo e non lo si può negare ma lo fanno andare avanti anche se è infortunato, non so fino a che punto vogliono essere scandalosi


----------



## fabri47 (13 Novembre 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Che io sappia vincono sempre quelli veramente più bravi e quindi giovani, lui più di tanto non può fare anche se lo fa bene essendo del settore diciamo. Bè ma lo fanno partecipare anche per la polemica novax sicuro e attirare pubblico e scontro Lucarelli ovviamente
> Per quel poco che vedo stanno favorendo in modo scandaloso l'uomo alfa Garko, già è bravo di suo e non lo si può negare ma lo fanno andare avanti anche se è infortunato, non so fino a che punto vogliono essere scandalosi


Sì diciamo che già con il televoto social, Montesano è strapenalizzato poi non so se i novax guardano Ballando con le stelle. Però attenzione, non escluso che alla fine a Montesano se possa andare troppo bene, possano fare in tutti i modi di distruggerlo. Già adesso si sta virando su quella strada...


----------



## DavidGoffin (13 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sì diciamo che già con il televoto social, Montesano è strapenalizzato poi non so se i novax guardano Ballando con le stelle. Però attenzione, non escluso che alla fine a Montesano se possa andare troppo bene, possano fare in tutti i modi di distruggerlo. Già adesso si sta virando su quella strada...


A parte le prime 2 puntate poi del fatto che sia novax non se ne è più parlato, anzi da questo programma Montesano ne stava uscendo proprio vincitore alla fine ne avevano ripulito l'immagine e si ritrova più pubblico.
Adesso questa nuova polemica rischia di affossarlo di nuovo, si è data la zappa sui piedi da solo.
Però come vincitore programma non può avere possibilità, non escludo possano vincere i gay


----------



## fabri47 (13 Novembre 2022)

*Montesano squalificato da Ballando con le stelle!*


----------



## fabri47 (13 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Montesano squalificato da Ballando con le stelle!*


Decisione vergognosa. Cioè, prima hanno trasmesso il video, poi Selvaggia ha scatenato la polemica ed è stato fatto fuori. Io sto con Montesano. Fanno schifo!


----------



## fabri47 (13 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Montesano squalificato da Ballando con le stelle!*


*La nota della Rai: "Quanto accaduto ieri sera a “Ballando con le stelle”, in onda su Rai1, è inaccettabile. Resta inammissibile che un concorrente di un programma televisivo del servizio pubblico indossi una maglietta con un motto e un simbolo che rievocano una delle pagine più buie della nostra storia. Chiediamo scusa a tutti i telespettatori e, in particolare, a coloro che hanno pagato e sofferto in prima persona a causa del nazifascismo a cui proprio quella simbologia fa riferimento. E’ decisione, dunque, della Rai interrompere la partecipazione di Enrico Montesano alla trasmissione del sabato sera 'Ballando con le stelle'".*


----------



## fabri47 (13 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Montesano squalificato da Ballando con le stelle!*





fabri47 ha scritto:


> *La nota della Rai: "Quanto accaduto ieri sera a “Ballando con le stelle”, in onda su Rai1, è inaccettabile. Resta inammissibile che un concorrente di un programma televisivo del servizio pubblico indossi una maglietta con un motto e un simbolo che rievocano una delle pagine più buie della nostra storia. Chiediamo scusa a tutti i telespettatori e, in particolare, a coloro che hanno pagato e sofferto in prima persona a causa del nazifascismo a cui proprio quella simbologia fa riferimento. E’ decisione, dunque, della Rai interrompere la partecipazione di Enrico Montesano alla trasmissione del sabato sera 'Ballando con le stelle'".*


*Montesano in mattinata ha glissato l'argomento sui social, parlando di strumentalizzazione. Dopo la decisione, ha scritto il seguente post: *_*"Sono profondamente dispiaciuto e amareggiato per quanto accaduto durante le prove del programma. Sono un collezionista di maglie ho quella di Mao, dell’urss, ma non per questo ne condivido il pensiero. Non c’era in me nessuna intenzione di promuovere messaggi politici o apologia di fascismo da cui sono profondamente distante. Sono sempre stato un uomo libero e democratico. Credo nei valori della costituzione e mi scuso profondamente con chi si è sentito offeso e turbato. E’ stata un’ingenuità. Io col nazifascismo e tutti i totalitarismi non c’entro nulla e li disprezzo profondamente. Chiedo ancora scusa”.*_


----------



## fabri47 (13 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Montesano squalificato da Ballando con le stelle!*





fabri47 ha scritto:


> *La nota della Rai: "Quanto accaduto ieri sera a “Ballando con le stelle”, in onda su Rai1, è inaccettabile. Resta inammissibile che un concorrente di un programma televisivo del servizio pubblico indossi una maglietta con un motto e un simbolo che rievocano una delle pagine più buie della nostra storia. Chiediamo scusa a tutti i telespettatori e, in particolare, a coloro che hanno pagato e sofferto in prima persona a causa del nazifascismo a cui proprio quella simbologia fa riferimento. E’ decisione, dunque, della Rai interrompere la partecipazione di Enrico Montesano alla trasmissione del sabato sera 'Ballando con le stelle'".*





fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Montesano in mattinata ha glissato l'argomento sui social, parlando di strumentalizzazione. Dopo la decisione, ha scritto il seguente post: *_*"Sono profondamente dispiaciuto e amareggiato per quanto accaduto durante le prove del programma. Sono un collezionista di maglie ho quella di Mao, dell’urss, ma non per questo ne condivido il pensiero. Non c’era in me nessuna intenzione di promuovere messaggi politici o apologia di fascismo da cui sono profondamente distante. Sono sempre stato un uomo libero e democratico. Credo nei valori della costituzione e mi scuso profondamente con chi si è sentito offeso e turbato. E’ stata un’ingenuità. Io col nazifascismo e tutti i totalitarismi non c’entro nulla e li disprezzo profondamente. Chiedo ancora scusa”.*_


Al di là della polemica, la clip l'ha trasmessa la Rai. Quindi, per coerenza, tutto il programma andrebbe abolito.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Novembre 2022)

*Mentana, con un lungo post su Facebook, va contro la decisione della Rai.*


----------



## Nomaduk (14 Novembre 2022)

spettacolo montesano


----------



## DavidGoffin (14 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Decisione vergognosa. Cioè, prima hanno trasmesso il video, poi Selvaggia ha scatenato la polemica ed è stato fatto fuori. Io sto con Montesano. Fanno schifo!


Purtroppo oggi come oggi la televisione ( ma non solo ) si appecora alle insurrezioni social, non c'è niente da fare hanno troppa paura di ritorsioni a livello di immagine e pubblicità.
Pirla Montesano, poteva mettersi una maglietta bianca nera rossa o di Peppa Pig, ha voluto provocare per l'ennesima volta.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Novembre 2022)

*Montesano contro la Rai, dà il mandato al suo avvocato:*_* "Ho precisato che la maglietta da me indossata, che fa parte di una mia collezione da anni è in vendita pubblica nei negozi italiani senza che alcuno abbia mai pensato trattarsi di uno strumento di propaganda antidemocratica. Ricordo che la maglietta contiene una frase di Gabriele D’Annunzio che è liberamente riprodotta anche nei libri di studio di letteratura italiana adottati nelle scuole.Altresì aggiungo che la maglietta da me indossata è stata vista dai rappresentati della Rai sia durante le mie prove della prestazione artistica sia durante la registrazione della stessa, senza alcuna obiezione. Aggiungo che il materiale montato e messo poi in onda è stato ulteriormente esaminato dai rappresentati della Rai che non hanno minimamente dubitato della regolarità e della liceità delle immagini".*_


----------



## DavidGoffin (14 Novembre 2022)

Show di Cruciani alla Zanzara ovviamente si schiera dalla parte di Montesano


----------



## fabri47 (14 Novembre 2022)

*Open va duro contro la Rai: Montesano avvistato già la settimana precedente alla squalifica in sala prove di Ballando con la maglia della Decima Mas e la stessa Milly Carlucci (il cui profilo non è direttamente curato da lei) ha postato una foto con la Tripoli e Montesano, con indosso la stessa maglia il 5 novembre. Sia la foto che il video di RaiPlay delle prove di Montesano sono state frettolosamente cancellate questa mattina.*


----------



## fabri47 (14 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Open va duro contro la Rai: Montesano avvistato già la settimana precedente alla squalifica in sala prove di Ballando con la maglia della Decima Mas e la stessa Milly Carlucci (il cui profilo non è direttamente curato da lei) ha postato una foto con la Tripoli e Montesano, con indosso la stessa maglia il 5 novembre. Sia la foto che il video di RaiPlay delle prove di Montesano sono state frettolosamente cancellate questa mattina.*


Al di là del tema "frivolo", questa è la prima inchiesta seria di Open  .


----------



## Blu71 (14 Novembre 2022)

Il buon Montesano - per me- ha semplicemente fatto una c…


----------



## fabri47 (17 Novembre 2022)

*Scoppia un nuovo caso. La Rai, in risposta a Montesano che ha dato mandato all'avvocato per tutelare la sua immagine, riporta una nuova "prova", quella di un (presunto) saluto romano dell'attore in una coreografia. A smentire la Rai, ci pensa addirittura la maestra di ballo di Montesano, Alessandra Tripoli, dicendo che quel gesto faceva parte della coreografia.*


----------



## fabri47 (19 Novembre 2022)

*Montesano a La Zanzara non ha escluso un ritorno dicendo che sarebbe disposto a rientrare, anche se dovesse subire una penalità. 

Lucarelli a La Vita in Diretta ha detto che la sua posizione a Ballando Con Le Stelle inizia a "scricchiolare" e che magari potrebbe uscire lei e rientrare Montesano.

Intanto, è morta di covid la mamma della giornalista.*


----------



## fabri47 (20 Novembre 2022)

*Milly Carlucci in diretta, dice di accettare la decisione della Rai, ma non prende personalmente posizione contro Enrico Montesano chiedendo scusa al pubblico SE è rimasto offeso dall'episodio.

Dopo l'esibizione di Gabriel Garko, Selvaggia Lucarelli ha detto al concorrente di stare attento alle maglie perchè solo quelle potrebbero farlo eliminare dal gioco. 

Dopodichè, gli altri giudici Zazzaroni e Smith hanno detto di essere in disaccordo con la squalifica di Montesano.*


----------



## fabri47 (20 Novembre 2022)

*Clamoroso Mariotto che, dopo aver espresso la nostalgia ieri a Ballando, insiste a Domenica in dicendo: "Ci manca un pezzo di cuore. Il Conte Tacchia (Montesano n.d.s.) mi manca".

E la conduttrice Mara Venier gli dà corda: "Dispiace a tutti che non ci sia, stava facendo delle performance eccellenti".

Mariotto: "La speranza è l'ultima a morire".*


----------



## fabri47 (20 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Clamoroso Mariotto che, dopo aver espresso la nostalgia ieri a Ballando, insiste a Domenica in dicendo: "Ci manca un pezzo di cuore. Il Conte Tacchia (Montesano n.d.s.) mi manca".
> 
> E la conduttrice Mara Venier gli dà corda: "Dispiace a tutti che non ci sia, stava facendo delle performance eccellenti".
> 
> Mariotto: "La speranza è l'ultima a morire".*


LOL. Ho goduto di brutto, grandi!!!


----------



## fabri47 (21 Novembre 2022)

*Marcell Jacobs e la moglie Nicole Daza ballerini per una notte sabato prossimo. La puntata inizierà, eccezionalmente, alle 22:00 causa Mondiali di calcio.*


----------



## Hellscream (21 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Marcell Jacobs e la moglie Nicole Daza ballerini per una notte sabato prossimo. La puntata inizierà, eccezionalmente, alle 22:00 causa Mondiali di calcio.*


Per finire alle 3?


----------



## fabri47 (24 Novembre 2022)

*Dagospia: Milly Carlucci sognava il ritorno di Montesano ed era pronto a riaccoglierlo nella puntata di venerdì 2 dicembre, ma c'è stato lo stop dei vertici Rai.*


----------



## fabri47 (24 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Dagospia: Milly Carlucci sognava il ritorno di Montesano ed era pronto a riaccoglierlo nella puntata di venerdì 2 dicembre, ma c'è stato lo stop dei vertici Rai.*


Si era visto dal tono delle dichiarazioni, che a Milly Carlucci non gliene importava niente di questa cahata. I vertici piddini della Rai, con l'amo gettato dalla Lucarelli, hanno voluto tutto ciò.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Novembre 2022)

*Montesano non ci sta a chiede ancora un reintegro alla Rai a Ballando con le stelle: "Condannato senza processo, un trattamento che non viene dato neanche agli assassini...Chiedo formalmente alla Rai di tornare sui propri passi e di reintegrarmi nel programma, per darmi la possibilità di spiegare ai telespettatori e all’opinione pubblica la mia posizione, altrimenti riuscirebbe difficile non credere ad un accanimento ad personam. Sono un uomo libero, di pace e di dialogo come la mia storia personale ed artistica dimostra...".*

*Accuse dell'attore anche di atteggiamento contraddittorio della Rai che sta realizzando un film sull'ex comandante della X Mas, Salvatore Todaro.*


----------



## fabri47 (2 Dicembre 2022)

*Lucarelli alla Zanicchi: "La tua barzelletta intrisa di sessismo. Era squallida".

La Zanicchi, in precedenza, aveva fatto una barzelletta dove ha detto il termine "pu..ana" e raccontava, tra le tante cose, di una prostituta vicino a un falò.*


----------



## fabri47 (2 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Lucarelli alla Zanicchi: "La tua barzelletta intrisa di sessismo. Era squallida".
> 
> La Zanicchi, in precedenza, aveva fatto una barzelletta dove ha detto il termine "pu..ana" e raccontava, tra le tante cose, di una prostituta vicino a un falò.*


*Iva Zanicchi: "Io non mi devo scusare con nessuno. Io questa sono".*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Lucarelli alla Zanicchi: "La tua barzelletta intrisa di sessismo. Era squallida".
> 
> La Zanicchi, in precedenza, aveva fatto una barzelletta dove ha detto il termine "pu..ana" e raccontava, tra le tante cose, di una prostituta vicino a un falò.*



In pratica una barzelletta sulla Lucarelli.


----------



## DavidGoffin (4 Dicembre 2022)

Spero non facciano vincere quella gran topa della Stokholma solo per la storiella fake col ballerino come quella di Arisa di qualche anno fa, perchè è abbastanza un tocco di legno
E nemmeno Garko perchè poverino è gay e balla senza un braccio
Il migliore è sicuramente Egger quotato @4.00 

Credevo che Montesano sarebbe rientrato almeno per poter avere la possibilità di difendersi e raccontare la sua versione, anche perchè potrebbe fare causa, ma a quanto ne so pare l'abbiano totalmente estromesso

Grande Zanicchi comunque, la stella di questa edizione


----------



## fabri47 (14 Dicembre 2022)

*Zanicchi a La Vita in Diretta rilancia la stessa scommessa fatta quest'anno a Sanremo: "Se vinco Ballando Con Le Stelle, mi presento in bikini".*


----------



## fabri47 (17 Dicembre 2022)

*Mughini balla con la coreografia ambientata in Africa e la canzone I Watussi di Edoardo Vianello. La canzone viene cantata dall'orchestra in versione "censurata", venendo pronunciata la parola "neri" al posto di "neg.ri" come era previsto invece dal testo originale. *


----------



## fabri47 (17 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Mughini balla con la coreografia ambientata in Africa e la canzone I Watussi di Edoardo Vianello. La canzone viene cantata dall'orchestra in versione "censurata", venendo pronunciata la parola "neri" al posto di "neg.ri" come era previsto invece dal testo originale. *


Twitter uno spettacolo. C'è chi fa la battuta e dice che hanno ripetutamente sbagliato il testo  .


----------



## fabri47 (23 Dicembre 2022)

*Finale in onda!

Davide Maggio riporta il ritiro di Gabriel Garko, ma in trasmissione non si è ancora fatto cenno a ciò.*


----------



## Swaitak (23 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Mughini balla con la coreografia ambientata in Africa e la canzone I Watussi di Edoardo Vianello. La canzone viene cantata dall'orchestra in versione "censurata", venendo pronunciata la parola "neri" al posto di "neg.ri" come era previsto invece dal testo originale. *


che mondo di cojoni


----------



## fabri47 (23 Dicembre 2022)

Selvaggia ormai ai ferri corti con la giuria, mi sa che è l'ultimo anno lì. Speriamo, perchè senza Ballando cadrà nell'anonimato più totale, si spera.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Dicembre 2022)

*Gabriel Garko si ritira, ufficiale.*


----------



## Hellscream (23 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Selvaggia ormai ai ferri corti con la giuria, mi sa che è l'ultimo anno lì. Speriamo, perchè senza Ballando cadrà nell'anonimato più totale, si spera.


Secondo me sarà il contrario.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Dicembre 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Secondo me sarà il contrario.


A lungo andare senza una grande vetrina come Ballando, perderà molta visibilità. Non dico che morirà di fame eh. Magari, in tal caso.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Dicembre 2022)

*A Gabriel Garko il premio "Paolo Rossi" consegnato dalla moglie dell'ex calciatore Federica Cappelletti.*


----------



## Hellscream (23 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> A lungo andare senza una grande vetrina come Ballando, perderà molta visibilità. Non dico che morirà di fame eh. Magari, in tal caso.


Io penso sia palese che quest'anno l'hanno presa un po' di mira. Posto che l'errore è stato nel far partecipare il fidanzato, ma a me per tutto quest'anno è sembrata l'unica là in mezzo a non essere ipocrita.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Dicembre 2022)

*Sfida Iva Zanicchi vs Ema Stokholma.*


----------



## fabri47 (23 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Sfida Iva Zanicchi vs Ema Stokholma.*


Forza Iva! Gnocca vera.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Dicembre 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Io penso sia palese che quest'anno l'hanno presa un po' di mira. Posto che l'errore è stato nel far partecipare il fidanzato, ma a me per tutto quest'anno è sembrata l'unica là in mezzo a non essere ipocrita.


Sul fidanzato è stata straipocrita al massimo. Iva Zanicchi a parte, il suo cocco non era pari a tutti i finalisti.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sul fidanzato è stata straipocrita al massimo. Iva Zanicchi a parte, il suo cocco non era pari a tutti i finalisti.


Penso che comunque la giuria ce l'abbia con lei, per il fatto di Montesano.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Dicembre 2022)

*Lucarelli provoca e dà il voto alla Zanicchi per andare contro la giuria, che ha votato all'unanimità Stokholma. Zanicchi va vicino a lei e gli dice: "grazie, fanc... mi hai votato perchè sapevo che sarei andata fuori".*


----------



## fabri47 (23 Dicembre 2022)

*Stokholma vince contro la Zanicchi, eliminata e finita al quarto posto. Al televoto risultato schiacciante 76% a 24%. *


----------



## fabri47 (23 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Stokholma vince contro la Zanicchi, eliminata e finita al quarto posto. Al televoto risultato schiacciante 76% a 24%. *


L'italia non capisce niente di figa, ma si è già capito...


----------



## fabri47 (23 Dicembre 2022)

*Zanicchi tornerà con la barzelletta "meno sporca, perchè è natale" del suo repertorio. E ne accenna una sulle suore.*


----------



## DavidGoffin (24 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Zanicchi tornerà con la barzelletta "meno sporca, perchè è natale" del suo repertorio. E ne accenna una sulle suore.*


Peccato che poi non l'hanno più fatta tornare niente saluti ne da lei ne dagli altri.

Comunque abbastanza sorprendentemente ha vinto la Costamagna, bravissima soprattutto per la sua età ma Egger era più bravo per me. Garko avrebbe vinto a mani basse quindi forse meglio così.

Detto questo il vero VINCITORE sono io che ho preso la Costamagna @16.00 e Egger @5.00 4 giorni fa


----------



## fabri47 (24 Dicembre 2022)

*Vince Luisella Costamagna. Secondo Alessandro Egger, terza Ema Stokholma.*


----------



## fabri47 (24 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Vince Luisella Costamagna. Secondo Alessandro Egger, terza Ema Stokholma.*


Per me, dopo l'infortunio di Garko, strameritava Egger, ma godo per il fegato scoppiato della Lucarelli  . Saranno contenti Mario Giordano e Marco Travaglio.


----------

